# Moser Baer to sell movie DVDs for Rs 34



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 23, 2006)

*www.business-standard.com/common/storypage_c_online.php?leftnm=11&bKeyFlag=IN&autono=18857*www.moserbaer.com/he_overview.asp


Optical storage and devices maker Moser Baer will foray into the entertainment space through the Indian home video market.

According to a release issued by Moser Baer to the BSE, the company will release video content on DVD and Video CD formats using its proprietary and patented technology.

Its new division is in final negotiations to acquire copyrights of more than 7,000 titles in all major Indian languages.

"The initiative will enable us to offer high quality titles at Rs 28-34 for VCDs and DVDs," Yogesh Mathur, group CFO of Moser Baer, said.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice , but the content is not going to be the new releases . Some old movies will be the content. Still good start.


----------



## mail2and (Dec 23, 2006)

There is an article in today's Eco Times that major production houses are not too keen on selling the rights at rates that Moser Baer is offering.


----------



## hash_husher2 (Dec 23, 2006)

hey moser baer selling its dvds at local price of high quality vcd thats gr8 newz


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 23, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> There is an article in today's Eco Times that major production houses are not too keen on selling the rights at rates that Moser Baer is offering.




"not keen"


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 23, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> There is an article in today's Eco Times that major production houses are not too keen on selling the rights at rates that Moser Baer is offering.


Are most crap hindi movies worth spending even 34 bucks on? MoserBaer is being extremely fair IMO.


----------



## mail2and (Dec 23, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Are most crap hindi movies worth spending even 34 bucks on? MoserBaer is being extremely fair IMO.




There are good ones too, which will be released at this rate. Movies like 'Dhoop', 'Wedded Bliss', 'Shadows of Time' etc, will also be sold I guess, as their production houses will sell them for cheap.


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 23, 2006)

This will be good. I hope its out soon.


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 23, 2006)

If Moser Baer gets into such a deal it will incredibly reduce piracy in India


----------



## damnthenet (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes...the less price shouldn't bother producers as there will be a balance due to high sale if the idea clicks


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 23, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> There are good ones too, which will be released at this rate. Movies like 'Dhoop', 'Wedded Bliss', 'Shadows of Time' etc, will also be sold I guess, as their production houses will sell them for cheap.


I see you have started using emoticons.


----------



## mail2and (Dec 23, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> I see you have started using emoticons.



It's a good thing that I have started using emoticons. That'll stop the negative reps I get. Atleast, I hope so.
__________


			
				damnthenet said:
			
		

> Yes...the less price shouldn't bother producers as there will be a balance due to high sale if the idea clicks



The producers don't get a cut on the sales. They sell the rights for a fixed amount. It is upto the company that buys distribution rights to recover their investment.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 6, 2007)

I wanted to see old titles selling for 30 rs . . Those are great movies . The new ones are utter waist . Not worth for rs 30 .


----------



## 24online (Jan 6, 2007)

any online or city store ???


----------



## led_shankar (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey this is wonderful! I hope I'll get to see some 'regional' movies through this scheme


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 6, 2007)

here is my mini list........thalavattam, chithram, pattanapravesham, mookilla rajyathu, ramji rao speaking, mannar mathai speaking, desheratham, samrajyam, in harihar nagar....aah....lots lots lots of them.... .. i want all in dvds...


----------



## magnet (Feb 23, 2007)

frm when this stuff will get started.....getting old movies of guru dutt and balraj sahni is worth the buks.......


----------



## casanova (Feb 23, 2007)

Great news. Time to make a huge collection or perhaps call it a library


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 23, 2007)

hmm...gr8 news...
collection of old movies..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 24, 2007)

a first good step to decrease piracy..... but if they offer good old movies...it will be really good....but at last, can they able to do that?? LOTS OF PEOPLE ARE HERE FOR DISTURBING A GOOD WORK...


----------



## caleb (Feb 24, 2007)

This is great, if they sell good old hindi movies for Rs.34/- it'd be a fantastic deal...but I hope they don't sell "Reshma ki Jawani" & "Shakuntala ki Bistar" kinda stuff for that cheap price.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2007)

No English titles?


----------



## caleb (Feb 24, 2007)

^^I wonder if it is possible for them to sell English movies at Rs.34/-


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 24, 2007)

I doubt they can 'sell' it for that _el cheapo_ price.Considering that fact that most recent DVD's have a relatively high price tag,it would not not be feasible to sell the latest title at such rates.Today even a local DVD parlour can't rent VCD's for such low prices leave alone selling them. 

If they can pull this one off then must be something extra ordinary.BTW where's the source of this news? Any links?


----------



## cooldip10 (Feb 24, 2007)

Cooooool  This will make the DVD writer price go down also.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Today even a local DVD parlour can't rent VCD's for such low prices leave alone selling them.


Oh c'mon, I can get VCDs at a rent if Rs. 5 per day. It is THAT cheap.

It is a different matter, however, that I wouldn't be caught dead watching a VCD. The quality sucks.


----------



## nix (Feb 24, 2007)

this is good. it will help reduce piracy. i will buy from them if they have the movies i would want. i also heard that some companyis going  to selll songs for rs.12 per song. i think its online download mp3. that is not that cheap but its something... a good start indeed.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 25, 2007)

Rs 12 for a single Mp3 is no no .I can get A Mp3 CD for Rs 20


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 25, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Rs 12 for a single Mp3 is no no .I can get A Mp3 CD for Rs 20


Well, you can get it for free also. The point is that a legal MP3 is a lot less expensive than buying the thing.

Of course, a true audiophile wouldn't be caught dead choosing mp3s over CDs or vinyl


----------



## hsnayvid (Mar 31, 2007)

check the complete list @ 
*www.moserbaer.com/he_hindi_titles.asp


----------



## Pathik (Mar 31, 2007)

mostly old movies


----------



## outlaw (Mar 31, 2007)

i am gonna start ma personal library......

i saw the news on t.v but the packaging is not that great....

just a translucent cover sorta....


----------



## ds_rajat (Mar 31, 2007)

But how many movies in 1 DVD?


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 2, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Rs 12 for a single Mp3 is no no .I can get A Mp3 CD for Rs 20



12 for a song is simply idiotic. Whoever Mr. MBA made this decision for them was surely a topper in his college.


----------



## Possible (Apr 2, 2007)

But consider iTunes, it takes 99c a track and keeps going down the same for each album of it you buy next. Music CDs cost approximately around 300 Rs. So say there are 10 tracks, each worth 12 would only make it 120. And if they use the new iTunes's model of reducing cost per album bought after a track, it'd be around 100 Rs. Which is quite cheap. IMO.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 2, 2007)

Seeing the list of Hindi Titles...they suck. Either the movies are too old to be seen again or are the ones which totally flopped in their times. All Hindi titles sucked except for 5-6. If these are the ones to be sold for Rs 34...I wouldn't even keep them at my home for free...junk!


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 2, 2007)

Collection of crap titles. I don't even want them for free!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 3, 2007)

Their new website www.moserbaerhomevideo.com does show up 172 Hindi titles but most of them (95%) of the titles are unavailable. I did buy a few hindi and malayalam titles and the quality is good.The vcd packing is not that good, would have paid 5 bucks extra if they had provided good packingThe dvd packing is quite good, its the slim dvd case (like the digit april dvd case) and the regular thick one for malayalam.the video quality is also quite good.



			
				nishant_nms said:
			
		

> If Moser Baer gets into such a deal it will incredibly reduce piracy in India


Somewhat disagree...because the just released in theatre, titles wont come up on VCDs and DVDs as soon as the movie releases and people in India want to watch movies as soon as the release, and then they try and get pirated stuff...Somewhat agree...because people who dont mind waiting would wait and buy the legal stuff rather than pirated as they will get this at cheaper than the pirated stuff



			
				led_shankar said:
			
		

> Hey this is wonderful! I hope I'll get to see some 'regional' movies through this scheme


Yes, just visit www.moserbaerhomevideo.com



			
				rajasekharan said:
			
		

> here is my mini list........thalavattam, chithram, pattanapravesham, mookilla rajyathu, ramji rao speaking, mannar mathai speaking, desheratham, samrajyam, in harihar nagar....aah....lots lots lots of them.... .. i want all in dvds...


DVDs of most of these are not available. and chitram and other titles are from Harmony who has not sold their rights or license to moserbaer, so that still remains at Rs.150/-



			
				caleb said:
			
		

> ^^I wonder if it is possible for them to sell English movies at Rs.34/-


English titles would be available, but at a little higher price of Rs.69/-



			
				outlaw said:
			
		

> i am gonna start ma personal library......
> 
> i saw the news on t.v but the packaging is not that great....
> 
> just a translucent cover sorta....


Right, the VCD packing is not that good but the DVD comes in a proper case



			
				ds_rajat said:
			
		

> But how many movies in 1 DVD?


Ohhhh....how many movies do you want on one DVD priced at Rs.34/-? Its just one movie dude

How does Moserbaer make a profit?
Well. the close up and Lux ads are there, the same stuff that you see on the TV. I saw 4 movies and found atleast 4 ads on each VCD


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 3, 2007)

All the titles are outdated and pathetic


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 4, 2007)

Hindi titles are not good, but I think the regional movies are pretty good, especially malayalam, most of them


----------



## anzaan (Apr 7, 2007)

gr8888 news.
the ads already appearing on tv abt this. gud. atleast we dnt need to watch tat low cost bt worse quality muvies in pirated cds. hope they start give english muvies too...


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 9, 2007)

Erm!!! are they available in mumbai.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 10, 2007)

The quality of the media and print is quite good
print quality of the old movies are not very good


----------



## nishanth_che (May 19, 2007)

I bought a Moser Baer Tamil DVD and I found the video and audio quality to be good.The Video quality is not as good as English DVDs but its ok by Indian standards.But the big let down was the fact that the DVD din't have a 5.1 Dolby soundtrack,it only has a 2 channel Dolby soundtrack.Right now all new Tamil DVDs expect Moser Baer have a 5.1 Dolby Digital soundtrack and some also have a 5.1 DTS soundtrack.

I hope they would atleast include a 5.1 Dolby digital soundtrack in future.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 16, 2009)

^That's one hell of a new spam message


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Although kids shouldn't open this thread in front of parents.  Mods/Admins, please take care of this spammer.


----------



## amol48 (Oct 17, 2009)

Seems like digit has got some new thing in terms of spamming


----------



## mrbgupta (Oct 17, 2009)

Moserbaer selling these dvds @Rs 34 ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 17, 2009)

WTH! where are the mods? we have got nearly 12 mods. And there is no one to delete a spam thread. Heck! the world is going to end soon.


----------

